# CRT or LCD tv?



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

Which TV do you prefer and why?

I prefer the original CRT television that has been made for years for these reasons

1) Looks nicer.. (I think those flat things look disgusting)
2) Produces a BETTER picture (Always has)

I dont care for HD,i dont care for 3D tv or any of that other crap.. Just a BASIC standard picture has always been fine with me







(Preferably in analogue)


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

A good ol' CRT has great color depth, but with the right panel and a good signal, a digital picture can keep up pretty well. Check out a good 1080P digital source on a flatscreen tv with a good IPS panel, and you might be surprised what you see.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Alas the crt will be a thing of the past very soon,I have a plasma and find it very good.
Dude111 can you edit your profile and add which operating system your using it will be benefical for us when trying to assist you at some point


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok buddy i put it in..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you appreciate it


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

For what its worth... I have been a Sony Trinitron enthusiast. However, our area in the UK had switched over from analogue to digital signals. We bought 'cheap' set top boxes that did a reasonable job of converting didital signals to analogue. This allowed us to continue to use our several Sony TVs.

However, due to one of the set top boxes playing up, we have just purchased our first Home Theatre system. It is a Samsung LED HD beast (A Smart TV with internet/wifi connectivity). The image quality is absolutely stunning. 

I am exceptionaly pleased with our choice of LED technology...


----------



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree that the picture quality of the CRT is naturally better than what many LCD sets offer. However, the technology of LCD screens has improved since their initial release and I appreciate some of the additional features. CRT sets tend to need to remain round, hence the 4:3 standard. LCD screens can more efficiently display movies in their original aspect ratio with less wasted screen space or cropping the image.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

CRT sets were 4:3 because the movie screens were that ratio when electronic TV was invented. A large, wide screen CRT set would be so bulky and heavy most people wouldn't want one. Remember when there were large screen CRT sets and how big they were? I think 36" was the largest for a single CRT tube set, and to go bigger, you had to get into projection sets that had three small CRTs in them.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

We have had an *LED* HD TV for 4 weeks now. Even in the SD broadcasts, the image quality is so much better than a CRT that I am glad that the days of CRT are over (if not numbered)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

We bought a LED LCD the other week. Compared to the DLP set it replaced it's MUCH brighter and sharper. Both are 1080p but the fact that it's not projected gives that extra level of sharpness.


----------

